# Three senior RSA (Royal & Sun Alliance Insurance Ireland) executives suspended.



## emeralds (8 Nov 2013)

Just saw this on the RTE Website.
http://www.rte.ie/news/2013/1108/485567-rsa-insurance/

Wow..


----------



## mercman (8 Nov 2013)

And if you knew the inside track you'd say *WOW OH WOW* or *BOY OH BOY*

Do you know how much was paid for 123.ie ???


----------

